# Cleaning your buckmark



## Arkangel

I won't lie I am not very mechanically inclined so I cheat everytime I can when it comes to cleaning handguns.
So if anyone else is having problems disassembling the buckmark for cleaning all I can say is this saved my ass from hunting around for the springs that always fly away.

My recoil spring assembly was a bit different but not that different so no problems there.

It seems, or at least for me that the secret it to cock it before you strip it. I could be wrong and your milage may vary..Good luck

http://www.notpurfect.com/main/buckmark.htm


----------



## JeffWard

I keep my Buck Mark cleaning very simple.

I pull the barrel, and the slide assembly whole. I spray it all out with Rem-Oil in the aresol can, scrub the bolt face w/ a toothbrush, and wipe it all down. I swab the barrel, reassemble, and wipe down the finger-prints...

Done.

Never any issues, never lose a spring!

Jeff


----------



## Liko81

I cock my Buckmark before I disassemble it, mainly to free the slide so I can slide it back to remove the barrel from the frame. Another handy tip: follow the instructions for the Target models regardless of what you have. The instructions for ramp-sighted variations like my Camper are not only incomplete (it may be impossible to clean the barrel from the breech end while it's still on the frame, and the instructions themselves don't say to remove it), but they make for a more difficult teardown (the slide, BION, is easier to take off with the barrel gone).


----------



## augmister

*Easy clean*

I also cock the slide and remove the sight screws. The slide comes off without too much trouble and I don't launch the spring into space. It is not a requirement to take off the barrel. Bore Snake with Break Free and a few patches after a toothbrush to the action face and bingo! Clean clear through.


----------



## blackwaterfrog

*cleaning buckmark*

Would you mind giving more detail? Are you saying that you leave the middle screw in tact only removing the one behind the sight and the one in front of the trigger?



JeffWard said:


> I keep my Buck Mark cleaning very simple.
> 
> I pull the barrel, and the slide assembly whole. I spray it all out with Rem-Oil in the aresol can, scrub the bolt face w/ a toothbrush, and wipe it all down. I swab the barrel, reassemble, and wipe down the finger-prints...
> 
> Done.
> 
> Never any issues, never lose a spring!
> 
> Jeff


----------

